# New Guy



## Nevermoor (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello all, (or is that y'all),

I will be spending the month of Feb in Pensacola and hope to do a lot of fishing. I will be staying at the A&M Perdido Resort next to the bridge onto Perdido Key. I have a slip for my 17' Aquasport that I will tow down. I have a lot of fishing experience up here in South Jersey but know very little about your area.

So I will be hanging out on this forum looking for tips on what I might catch. I assume that I will be staying in the bays with a 17' skiff. 

Where is a good local tackle shop where I can get whatever I might need and maybe some advice? 

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lots of stuff to learn on here. 
Feb. is cold, but fish can be caught . 

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Nevermoor (Jan 18, 2016)

Chapman5011 said:


> Feb. is cold, but fish can be caught .


We had an overnight low of 18. I can't wait to be "cold" in Pensacola. :thumb up:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dunno.....we get ex wife weather here.....wet AND cold.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Towing the boat from NJ? That's hard core!!! Make sure you have AT LEAST 2 spare tires... Good luck down here....you can go off shore if there are some smooth days!!! But the bay and rivers would be your best bet! Just watch the posts in the in shore section....


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I am not good at inshore fishing but along with two spares you need to bring a spare hub for your trailer with the pre greased bearings.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and to our area. Don't tell anyone, but I was actually born in NJ (New Brunswick) and lived there til I was 6-7. I've visited family a few times since then and there's some great fishing to be had there for sure, but it's MUCH different here!

If you're staying on Perdido Key, you are centrally located between here (Orange Beach, Al) and Pensacola, so local tackle shops vary depending on the direction you want to go. If you come this way, stop by our shop here on Canal Rd in OB. If you go East, Outcast can take of you or Gray's right there by the Winn Dixie shopping center in Perdido Key.

The inshore bite is going to be great but on calmer days you can get off the beaches a little ways. In tight there will be schools of big Redfish and nearshore reefs will hold Triggers and possibly some legal Amberjack.

Inshore, it'll be full Sheepshead swing at that point with Redfish and Pompano joining in depending on where you are. I could also show you on a chart where some very good Speckled Trout action will be near your condo without running a long way.

Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there an award this feller can get on PFF for longest boat haul...


----------



## Nevermoor (Jan 18, 2016)

*Good advice*



murfpcola said:


> I am not good at inshore fishing but along with two spares you need to bring a spare hub for your trailer with the pre greased bearings.


The first thing I did in preping for this trip was replace both hubs and put a spare hub in my trunk along with a full complement of tools to deal with any breakdowns. I also have 3 new tires. (only one spare) added new lights and replaced some questionable connectors on the wiring harness.

I feel pretty confident I'll be ok mechanically.


----------



## Nevermoor (Jan 18, 2016)

*Thanks, Chris*



Chris V said:


> Welcome to the forum and to our area. Don't tell anyone, but I was actually born in NJ (New Brunswick) and lived there til I was 6-7. I've visited family a few times since then and there's some great fishing to be had there for sure, but it's MUCH different here!
> 
> If you're staying on Perdido Key, you are centrally located between here (Orange Beach, Al) and Pensacola, so local tackle shops vary depending on the direction you want to go. If you come this way, stop by our shop here on Canal Rd in OB. If you go East, Outcast can take of you or Gray's right there by the Winn Dixie shopping center in Perdido Key.
> 
> ...


Chris,

I will be sure to stop and see you as soon as I get settled. My Garmin chart plotter has a basic background map but I don't have a chip for the area so I will need charts. No problem though, I'm old enough to have grown up using paper charts and know how to navigate with a compass, ruler and dividers.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be honest, the way channels and bars change in the Perdido Key/Orange Beach area, I'd wanna go by other means than just that chart myself!


----------



## Nevermoor (Jan 18, 2016)

*Well I made it*

I'm here in god's country with my little skiff tied up in the slip and ready to catch fish. I wasn't sure I'd make it when I got stuck in Atlanta rush hour traffic on the way down. 

I stopped by Sam's today and the tackle guy, Mark helped me with some good advice and I stocked up on the things I may need. But I'm sure I'll need more, I always do. 

The weather tonight doesn't look good but I'll be out there tomorrow as soon as it clears up.

If you see my blue hulled Aquasport with the NJ numbers on the bow stop and say hello.

Thanks to all of you for your help. My wife promised my father-in-law a fish dinner. I hope I can deliver.

Gene


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Chapman5011 said:


> Is there an award this feller can get on PFF for longest boat haul...


Nope - I hauled my 22 foot aquasport from Rhode Island and back a few times, then delivered it to Wisconsin when I sold it.

Steve


----------



## Nevermoor (Jan 18, 2016)

*Wind*

Yikes! Does the wind ever stop blowing down here? I've been in the water for 9 days and the wind blew for 7 of them. 

I've been able to fish under the Theo Barr bridge even with the wind blowing and managed to land 2 sheepshead. (Lost 2 more around the pilings) I made it to the St. John reef twice but mostly managed to lose rigs. I did catch some sort of spiny puffer there.

Today I beat my way up to Palmetto Creek but trying to toss lures in the breeze was just not working well. 

I don't see many other boats out there so I must be in the wrong place or maybe you guys are just smart enough to stay home when it blows like this.

17 days left to catch a redfish. Getting nervous.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

17 days is plenty of time, you're just getting acclimated!


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

I live in Atlanta and towing a boat through this traffic is a nightmare. Do not come through Atlanta during rush hour or you will mostly sit and wait. If its raining don't try it at all.


----------



## C-Low (Feb 18, 2016)

*New Too*

Still trying for my first pampano and/or red fish. Read in the PNJ to look for a "good hole or a washout" In relation to fishing, how do you identify a "hole" or "washout"?


----------

